#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >      - 1

## Esam

*  * 
*         				   .
				      .      				             				   .* *   :
1.  				  :   .
  2.   :       .* ** *  				:
 1.   .
  2.     .
  3.  .
  4.  .
  5.  .

   				    :
  1.          .
  2.     .*
*  3.   				/    *  Corrosion  Resistant  Coating*.
  4.             				   *   Corrosion  Inhibitor*.
  5.          .**    Corrosion  				-----:* 
 

  							Corrosion
  							-----


 *  
     :* *    Iron  				+   				Oxygen  				+   				Water  				= *  *     				     . :* * 				 1.  *    Anodic  Reaction*  				:*   * 				Fe* * = Fe*+2*+ 2e-* * 				2.  				*    				Cathodic  				Reaction  *:*   *O2* * + 2H*2*O 				**+ 4e 				= 4OH-* *  				3.     				.
 4.    .
* 

**   							Corrosion  							Process


 * *  *  				CorrosionRate  				:
          .  				       :
 -     .
 -         .
 -      .

                				    . :*   *E*eq,c* 				>  				E*eq,a * 				             				  .* *    Cathodic 				Process :
 -   :* *  				O*2*+  				2H*2*O 				+  				4e = 4OH*- *   -   :*  * 				2H*+* 				+  				2e*-*=  				H*2 *  				-  				  .

  				Pitting 				Corrosion:**  						     :
 -  .
 -   .


 -  .*
 
 


  *  				        :
 1.        .
 2.    ()      .
 3.    *   Drainage*.
 4.     ɡ      .
 5.  *   Additives**   Corrosion  Inhibitor**   SO42- **  				NO3-*  				 .
 6.  [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]   				.
 7.    .

    ()  Crevice 				Corrosion  :
*  O-Ring* 				            :* 
* →*
 

 
 



See More:     - 1

----------

